
Show HN: An opensource MMORPG as a Telegram bot - mworms
https://github.com/MarcoWorms/telemmo
======
filipedeschamps
Amazing! I hope more of this kind of game comes to Telegram. And
congratulations on making this open source.

I wonder if Whatsapp is going to invest in bots also.

~~~
mworms
Please! If they do it we just need to write a new adapter and provider thanks
to Derek's architecture :)

~~~
filipedeschamps
And you will be able to share the same backend state?

~~~
mworms
Yes! The DB logic is separated from the game logic and both are separated from
telegram's logic :D

